# Dungeness Crab and smoked cheese omlette



## salmonclubber (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello everyone 

I smoked up a small batch of cheese for Christmas and after Christmas i got to go and catch a few Dungeness Crabs on Sunday morning i got up early and made a nice crab and smoked cheese omlette the smoked cheese gave it a nice flavor here are the pics 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=101_0374.jpg

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/?action=view&current=crabomlette.jpg


----------



## ciolli (Dec 29, 2009)

Mmmmm love me some dungies. Isn't the PacNW great...


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks Good...


----------



## meateater (Dec 29, 2009)

Now thats a breakfast!


----------



## striper (Dec 29, 2009)

Man your Killin me here.  Looks great, where in the NW did they ope Crabbing?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

Man I like those crabs we don't get them around here. But I do like them very much and you get to go dregde for them. Now thats a great looking cheese and crab omlette.


----------



## fired up (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 29, 2009)

Striper the coast is open year around the weather has been great just a little cold and i believe area five is open


----------



## striper (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, since I'm in area 8-1(?)  Whidbey Island area I just needed to know.  Might have to plan a trip over to the coast when I get back home.  Sure do miss fresh Dungeness.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 29, 2009)

Dang it Huey... every post you make makes me want to move up there. lol You're living the good life!!  
The omelette looks wonderful! I've got some leftover crab and some smoked cheese... I know it won't be as good as your fresh dungeness crab omelette, but I'm gonna try it!
Thanks for the post!


----------

